# Kplayer spielt keine Filme :) [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Wollte heute mal Kplayer testen da der angeblich xine und mplayer als backend nutzen kann...

Aber nix ist  :Sad: 

Beim drücken auf Play bekomm ich die Meldung:

```
Unbekannte Option in der Kommandozeile: -embeddedfonts

Fehler beim Einlesen der Kommandozeilenoption: -embeddedfonts

MPlayer dev-SVN-r24344 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (Family: 15, Model: 67, Stepping: 3)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

MPlayer mit CPU-Erkennung zur Laufzeit kompiliert.

113 Audio- & 236 Videocodecs
```

Entfern ich den Haken für "Use Embedded Fonts When Avaiable"

Bekomm ich die Meldung: 

```
Unbekannte Option in der Kommandozeile: -noembeddedfonts

Fehler beim Einlesen der Kommandozeilenoption: -noembeddedfonts

MPlayer dev-SVN-r24344 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (Family: 15, Model: 67, Stepping: 3)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

MPlayer mit CPU-Erkennung zur Laufzeit kompiliert.

113 Audio- & 236 Videocodecs
```

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich diesen "Fehler" behebe?

Hier meine Mplayer-Useflags:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-9999-r17  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa arts cdparanoia cpudetection dvd dvdnav dvdread encode gif jpeg mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg nls nvidia opengl png rar samba sdl sse sse2 theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xv xvid (-3dfx) -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -ass -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -color-console -custom-cflags -debug -dga* -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -fpm -ftp -ggi -gtk -i8x0 -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -mga -mp2 -musepack -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -quicktime -radio -real -rtc -sortsub -speex (-svga) -tga -tivo (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xmga -xvmc -zoran" LINGUAS="de -bg -cs -da -el -en -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB [1]

```

Last edited by root_tux_linux on Thu Sep 06, 2007 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Update mal deinen mplayer auf die neuste Version. Da du anscheinend ein svn-ebuild benutzt, wird es reichen, wenn du mplayer einfach neu emergst.

Mein mplayer kennt die embeddedfonts-Option jedefalls und ich benutze eine aktuelle svn-Version. Die Funktion für embeddedfonts gibt es allerdings schon seit MPlayer 1.0rc1 und die Version ist vom 22.10.2006. Dein mplayer muss also schon ziemlich alt sein.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Update mal deinen mplayer auf die neuste Version. Da du anscheinend ein svn-ebuild benutzt, wird es reichen, wenn du mplayer einfach neu emergst.
> 
> Mein mplayer kennt die embeddedfonts-Option jedefalls und ich benutze eine aktuelle svn-Version. Die Funktion für embeddedfonts gibt es allerdings schon seit MPlayer 1.0rc1 und die Version ist vom 22.10.2006. Dein mplayer muss also schon ziemlich alt sein.

 

O.k. der Mplayer ist von Berkano... wohl veraltet aber bei dem Overlay der neuste...

Wie kann ich Portage so einstellen das er mir den Mplayer nicht vom Berkano Overlay zieht?  :Smile: 

Edit: GEHT NICHT!!!

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa arts cdparanoia cpudetection dvd encode gif jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl png rar samba sdl sse sse2 theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xv xvid -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gtk -iconv -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -oss -pnm -pvr -quicktime -radio -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -tivo (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB

```

```
MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (Family: 15, Model: 67, Stepping: 3)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

MPlayer mit CPU-Erkennung zur Laufzeit kompiliert.

Unbekannte Option in der Kommandozeile: -embeddedfonts

Fehler beim Einlesen der Kommandozeilenoption: -embeddedfonts
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie kann ich Portage so einstellen das er mir den Mplayer nicht vom Berkano Overlay zieht? :)
> 
> 

 

Einfach die PORTDIR_OVERLAY Zeile in deiner /etc/make.con anpassen. Also das entsprechende Verzeichnis das du dafür erstellt hast Auskommentieren. Ich würde vorher aber auch den mplayer aus dem SVN mit emerge -C entfernen.

Evt. auch das Verzeichniss des Overlays auf deiner Festplatte löschen, der Hygiene wegen. 

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa arts cdparanoia cpudetection dvd encode gif jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl png rar samba sdl sse sse2 theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xv xvid -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gtk -iconv -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -oss -pnm -pvr -quicktime -radio -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -tivo (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB
> 
> ...

 

Hmm mir scheint als hast du beim zweiten Test immer noch den SVN-Player getestet.. oder?

 *Quote:*   

> MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> O.k. der Mplayer ist von Berkano... wohl veraltet aber bei dem Overlay der neuste... 

 

Nein, das ebuild ist nicht veraltet, nur die von die Installierte Version ist veraltet.

Da das ebuild aus berkano (welches ich auch verwende) ein svn-ebuild ist, musst du nur nochmal "emerge mplayer" ausführen. Dann zieht er sich automatisch die neuste Version vom mplayer-Server und baut dir einen knackig frischen mplayer.  :Very Happy: 

Schmeiß am besten die 1.0_rc1 wieder runter und verwende das svn-ebuild aus berkano. Die 1.0_rc1 ist mittlerweile auch schon uralt.

EDIT: Omg, bin ich blind, sorry. Dein mplayer war doch nicht veraltet.  :Very Happy:  Du musst lediglich das USE-Flag "ass" aktivieren, dann hast du auch die Option "embeddedfonts".Last edited by Vortex375 on Thu Sep 06, 2007 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Quote:*   

> MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team 

 

 *Quote:*   

> MPlayer dev-SVN-r24344 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team 

 

Sind zwei unterschiedliche!!!

1. normal von gentoo

2. berkano overlay

Hab jetzt make.conf angepasst,  layman -d berkano, emerge -C mplayer und dann emerge mplayer!!!

```
MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (Family: 15, Model: 67, Stepping: 3)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

MPlayer mit CPU-Erkennung zur Laufzeit kompiliert.

Unbekannte Option in der Kommandozeile: -noembeddedfonts

Fehler beim Einlesen der Kommandozeilenoption: -noembeddedfonts
```

Funktioniert nicht!!!

```
[I--] [ ~] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824 (0)

```

```
[I--] [ ~] media-video/kplayer-0.6.3 (0)

```

----------

## Vortex375

Lies oben meinen EDIT. Mach wieder die Version aus berkano drauf und aktiviere das USE-Flag "ass", dann sollte es funktionieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Lies oben meinen EDIT. Mach wieder die Version aus berkano drauf und aktiviere das USE-Flag "ass", dann sollte es funktionieren. 

 

werd ich gleich probieren ^^

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ich liebe dieses Forum  :Smile: 

Ich liebe Gentoo  :Smile: 

ass hats gebracht ^^ 

DANKE

----------

